# Christmas Gifts for your Golden??????



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Will there be gifts under the tree for your (4) legged kid this year? 

(Messed up on this one - no poll attached but comments will be interesting)

Oliver & Nyg will both be getting gifts but Santa will have to put them under the tree late on Christmas Eve or both the "kids" will be rooting around. There are also gifts for Riley, my (4) legged granddaughter!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

U-bet!!!! I got Emmy a canadian goose that quacks....got the same thing for my brother's lab, Payne. He'll have his destroyed in less than 30 but Emmy will treasure hers. Benny, the cat, not sure what he's getting yet...my boys will pick his gift out.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Buddy always gets lots of wrapped gifts from santa. His best friend Daryl (Monkey) also gets lots of gifts. Buddy will walk around with a new toy in his mouth for days.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Absolutely! Mom and I usually end up spending more money on "the boys" than we do on each other. And this is our Riley's first Christmas, so something tells me that they'll be in toy-overload by noon! LOL.

Don't know if I'll be wrapping their presents this year, though. Gunner is really good with the wrapping paper - he pretty much turns the paper into confetti, but he won't swallow it. Riley, on the other hand, probably would. So I think we'll have to pass on the wrapping this year.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I do believe Santa will be leaving some presents for Merlin under the tree!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> I do believe Santa will be leaving some presents for Merlin under the tree!


And for the kitty too!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> U-bet!!!! I got Emmy a canadian goose that quacks....got the same thing for my brother's lab, Payne. He'll have his destroyed in less than 30 but Emmy will treasure hers. Benny, the cat, not sure what he's getting yet...my boys will pick his gift out.


Nygel has one of those Canadian geese as well as a Partridge &, believe it or not, they do last!!!!!!!! Oliver even has had his turn at it without destroying it. The goose is Nygel's favourite toy and I HAD to buy him one as he kept stealing Riley's (Nurse Douglas) goose & she really didn't appreciate it!


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

The retrievers will have raw bones for Christmas dinner.

The pups are each getting "big dog" collars with matching leashes. I'm trying to find a nice kelly green for Samson. His coat is a true golden blonde and I think he'd look handsome in green. Delilah is the color of light brown sugar...nick-named sugar butt. Since she's my little girl, she's going to get pink or purple collar and leash. Of course, she still won't be able to wear hers for a bit.

Tag, my lab, he will get something, but I think the biggest gift is he's still here and kicking. Yeah!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> U-bet!!!! I got Emmy a canadian goose that quacks....got the same thing for my brother's lab, Payne. He'll have his destroyed in less than 30 but Emmy will treasure hers. Benny, the cat, not sure what he's getting yet...my boys will pick his gift out.


There was a thread about the goose toys recently...so Monster will be getting one as well.
I'm pretty excited about it. 
My boyfriend always spends a chunk of money on Monster and the cats as well...but because his family got a puppy this year, monster might have to share some of the toys.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy will be getting new toys since recently he has destroyed just about all of his plush toys. He does a pretty good job of keeping them in one peice, then one day they have no legs!! I too am thinking about getting him a goose toy. He likes the squeek toys


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> Murphy will be getting new toys since recently he has destroyed just about all of his plush toys. He does a pretty good job of keeping them in one peice, then one day they have no legs!! I too am thinking about getting him a goose toy. He likes the squeek toys


I forgot about Kitty again!! I will probably get her some treats, as she cant have any toys right now. They become Murphy toys real quick.. :doh:


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

actually we don't have a tree so ours have been getting their Xmas gifts early lol!!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

um, i'm the one that was accused of having a spoiled dog b/c of the amount of toys she already has.... :wavey:

and, yeah, she's getting a ton more - not just from me either. both of ther "grandmas" give her toys and her "cousin" (chocolate lab) gives her toys too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Santa will be coming here and loading them up and also stuffing their stocking.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

mmmmm - UNDER the tree - i don't think so. Quinn being the nosy little so and so that he is would help himself, so i think they will have to be kept somewhere out of his reach. Holly is much more a lady - she prefers to have her presents opened for her - Ginny always used to do it - but sadly she will do it no more. Holly isn't really interested in toys any more so she will be getting her fave treats. Quinn - his first christmas is at risk of being spoiled by my mum and dad (aka Nanna and Grandad).
I can't tell you what i've got him in case he logs on in the night and reads this. Only joking he doesn't know my password. So far he has a furry pheasant, nylabone teething keys, other fluffy toys, and puppy biscuits.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Mine get yummies and toys and love to rip up gift wrap


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Gwen said:


> Nygel has one of those Canadian geese as well as a Partridge &, believe it or not, they do last!!!!!!!! Oliver even has had his turn at it without destroying it. The goose is Nygel's favourite toy and I HAD to buy him one as he kept stealing Riley's (Nurse Douglas) goose & she really didn't appreciate it!


I'm glad to hear that! Emmy doesn't destroy her toys at all. She has a bunch of stuffed lambs, cows, teddy bears that she carrys around with her. I'm worried about my brother's dog, Payne. I got one for him, too and I have a feeling he'll chew through it in no time! I rubbed it on Emmy before I wrapped it thinking he'll like it more with her scent on it. ((They're in love)) Not that worried he'll destroy it, I just think he will. As long as he has fun I don't care.
I saw all the different types you could get and had a hard time picking one out!! Emmy and Payne have done alot of goose/duck hunting together so I went with the Canadian Goose.


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

Ellie gets an LL Bean bed, and some toys. And a whole day of getting to play with my nieces. She'll forget all about me by the time it's time to go home.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh sure!
Something to eat - This year bullysticks
Something to chew - New Nylabones
and 
Something to tear apart - Soft toy

The part they love the best - ripping wrapping paper and tearing apart boxes!


----------

